# لجميع من يعمل بمجال المواد الكيميائيه المساعده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## ferioon (25 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوانى الكرام ارجو الاستفاده منكم فى شئ كما افدتونى من قبل جزاكم الله خير ثواب فى الجنه ان شاء الله 
اعمل بمجال المواد الكيميائيه المساعده فى صباغه الاقمشه مثل 
- صابون البلل
-كاريير عالى الحراره 
- كاريير منخفض الحراره ..... ألخ
ويوجد ماده نستخدمها فى مجال تنعيم الاقمشه تسمى (سوفت) يوجد منها الكاتيونيك والانيونيك والعجينه 
وافضل دوله لاستيراد هذه الماده هى تركيا 
كيف استطيع التواصل مع احدى الشركات التركيه لاستيرادها 
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر 
أخوكم فى الله : شادى الجارحى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (26 مايو 2012)

اسف قرات السؤال بعد ان ارسلت لك الرسالة كل ده سهل ان شاء الله


----------



## ferioon (29 مايو 2012)

يا رب ايدى على كتفك


----------

